# UP Walleye Lakes



## emteusz (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey all.
My family owns a cabin on Otter Lake in the UP (between houghton and baraga) so that's where I do most of my summer and winter fishing but this year I wanted to see what else the UP has to offer. I'm looking for some lakes that offer good walleye fishing and maybe some jumbo perch in the western UP, pretty much anything around the Marquette area or further west. If you guys could name some lakes and some decent spots on each one I'd really appreciate it. Now I'm not asking for anyone's secret honey hole, just some solid producing spots where I have a good chance of hooking onto some walleye and nice perch. Thanks.


----------



## fishspanker (Oct 1, 2002)

Your Kidding _____Right


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

3 posts. You don't have to rip into him. Send him a pm.


----------



## nscrfrk (Oct 28, 2004)

Your best bet is Bay de Noc...there are some nice ones in there. Maybe a little further than you want to go, but could be worth it.


----------



## emteusz (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, did i do something wrong? I don't get to spend too much time in the UP, and I'd just like to use the time that I have there efficiently. I don't really have the time to scope out a whole new lake and figure out exactly where the fish are, like some of you do. I was just looking for some places where I could catch a few decent fish, and not be skunked. I always heard that michigan-sportsman was filled with friendly people.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Most guys are friendly, but there always seems to be a bad apple on the tree. Bays de noc are great, and if you want to head toward Marquette, there are some great walleye lakes, especially if you only want to catch and release. Ishpeming has Deer Lake, which is a great catch and release lake. Give the DNR up there a call, they can help you out a lot.


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

I fish Little Bay de Noc about every weekend and the fishing is pretty good once you get to know it. Quite a travel from your cabin though.

A lake that is pretty close is Portage Lake in Houghton. Most guys fish on the south end of the lake near the mouth of the Sturgeon River on a spot called the humps. Access can be had in Chassell at various locations and there often is a pretty good trail leading out there. Can be productive at times for walleye and you also have a shot at a real trophy. Also some of the best pike fishing anywhere. A snowmobile is a must have to travel on the lake and watch out for the slush. I haven't been up there much in the past few years and I think most of the baitshops I used to frequent are closed so info will be tough for you. 

Another couple good options close by would be to try Keweenaw Bay for salmon, herring, whitefish or lakers. Huron Bay would be a little further but always has ice before Keweenaw Bay freezes up and also contains a variety of fish. There is a good baitshop in Lanse called Indian Country Sports and the owner has always given decent reports to me whenever I've stopped in or called.

Good Luck-


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Lake Gogebic might be a little closer than coming down here to LBDN (how'd you do tonight, Jim?) Good numbers of walleyes and some truly monstrous perch. Get a hold of Gus at Maple Ridge Motel http://www.mapleridgemotel.com/Guide Services & Taxidermy.html He's like the perch god of Gogebic.


----------



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Portage Lake is closer than those already mentioned. I think there is a shanty town that sets up out near the "humps". Look at a satellite image of portage lake, the humps are pretty easy to find. I only fish it in the summer never have any time to get up there in the winter.


----------



## emteusz (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. I've got a question about portage lake. How would a ATV do on that lake? I don't have a snowmobile but do have an ATV. And has anybody ever fished Lake Independence? I've read some reports saying that it's not bad for walleye and perch.


----------

